# Daytime running lamps upgrade



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Just thought I'd pass on my experience of fitting some new daytime running lamps.... Now I know some folk don't like these, and some do...
I'm not going to get into the whys and wherefores, suffice to say I like them, and think they're a worthy upgrade 8)

So I bought a kit from ledcom.co.uk. .... The kit was £59 delivered, and arrived in very good time...
On opening the kit, I have to say I was very pleasantly surprised by the quality of the components and the trouble taken to package it safely...
Also the fitting instructions are very clear and straightforward....

So, I followed the instructions and cut out my bumper spotlight blanks, then I removed both headlights and the front grill....

I then fitted the new lights, and ran the wiring loom, which I paid a lot of attention to getting a neat, secure routing....

Finally I made the connections as per the instructions..... And Bingo, they work exactly as described...

I then refitted the headlights and grill, stood back and admired my handy work :wink:

The lights come on when the engine starts









And when you switch the engine off, the lights stay on for around 45 seconds and then switch off

If you put your headlights or mainbeam on, the LED' go to half brightness









Full brightness









Half brightness


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Had my eye on them a long time but I can't help feeling they are still priced too high with postage on top too. Thanks for the pics.

better price required
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Day-Runni...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3ccc7870f5


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> Had my eye on them a long time but I can't help feeling they are still priced too high with postage on top too. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> better price required


I bought direct.... So it was £59 all in..... Which I thought was ok for the hassle free installation..


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sub £50 will get far more sales :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I drive with headlights on. In my car van motorcycle and motorhome.
Dave p


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I bought the Ledcom lights for a fiat X250. I thought they looked very good and appeared to be trouble free. When I got a repeated blowing fuse I contacted Ledcom and had a very rapid and positive response. I returned the control unit, it was found to be faulty and a replacement was sent post-haste. I was very impressed by their after sales service.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Fitting after market daylight running lights.

If someone wants to fit them, fine, it's down to personal choice.

But. Why bother? If someone can't see a blooming great motorhome bearing down on them then a couple of lights on the van isn't going to make a lot of difference

If you feel the need to have lights on during the day, as has been said previously, why not just use dipped headlights?

Personally, I'd rather spend the 40 or 50 quid on a meal or a few bottles of decent wine :roll:


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

As I said in my opening post...... I like them :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Sub £50 will get far more sales :wink:


Same with 300w solar panels :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I drive with headlights on. In my car van motorcycle and motorhome.
> Dave p


That's because you have common sense, short arms, and long pockets.

I'd use them if they came with the van, otherwise the manufacturers provided more than adequate headlights which do a better job.

However anything bigger than a bike doesn't need them, if the myopic Tw*ts can't see a bloody great MH, do you think a couple of LEDs will make any difference at all.

  I responded to Dave before moving on and hadn't seen Scattycats very sensible comments :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I fitted the same and very pleased with the results, not cheap but good quality doesn't come cheap, at least I have never found it so!

but you miss the fact that the LED running lights take a fraction of the amps needed for the headlights and with a few bulb burns outs with extended use of the headlights will cover their cost over time, 

anything that make a vehicle stand out is to my mind a bonus,

In a previous life I did accident recovery work and the most often used excuse was I DIDN'T SEE HIM,

Ivor


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Enock said:


> As I said in my opening post...... I like them :roll:


I agree, I like the idea of them and of using less power than on headlamps that will burn out, probably when the Gendarmes are watching!

What I would like to know as you have them fitted and operating is what happens if you run them with sidelights. Much of our touring has been in Europe and some countries actually require you to use headlamps in daytime, also when using tunnels. If they operate at full power when sidelights are on (and also giving rear lights) then this would make their purchase worthwhile for me.

Gary.


----------



## dfk (Jan 25, 2013)

I also bought these for my x250. Worked as should for about 6 weeks and then started to remain lit when van locked up.(Supposed to go off after a set time but did not). Unlocking the van switched them off.Contacted ledcom and was told electronic interference could cause this problem and I should wire the lights to 12v that goes off with the key.They sent me a piggybacked fuse and showed where to put it but I had to pay for it.
They stay fully lit with side lights on.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Gary1944 said:


> Enock said:
> 
> 
> > As I said in my opening post...... I like them :roll:
> ...


Hi Gary.... Yes the Led's stay at full brightness with sidelights on....

They only go to half power, when you switch to headlights, and of course main beam


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Latest models do not have front side lights.

I had an issue and sent a message at 1600hr on a Sunday.

Response within half an hour. A quick waggle reset of the cables and worked fine.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Daytime running lights*

So, I followed the instructions and cut out my bumper spotlight blanks, then I removed both headlights and the front grill....

I am interested in fitting the daytime running lights, could I please ask why you have to remove the headlights and front grill ?

Regards

Nidge


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure the specifics of why are perfectly reasonable.
A point to note is that this is a very easy job and it is a better way to work if your headlight lamps ever need replacing.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I fitted these as it is required to have lights on in Italy and the high ampage use of headlights while also charging things etc whilst moving was draining the vehicle battery. I have since also replaced vehicle battery.
I did not remove the headlights and grill to fit but my wiring probably 
does not compare to Enock's.
I agree each to their own but my decision was quite logical.
p-c


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Daytime running lights*



nidge1 said:


> So, I followed the instructions and cut out my bumper spotlight blanks, then I removed both headlights and the front grill....
> 
> I am interested in fitting the daytime running lights, could I please ask why you have to remove the headlights and front grill ?
> 
> ...


It was just an access thing..... Only 4 screws to remove grill, and 2 bolts in each headlight.... The whole lot comes off in 2 minutes....

It is then far easier to work through the headlight gaps, than it would be trying to do it flat on your back from underneath....

It also gave me a chance to remove all the muck that seems to gather around the back of the headlights, and apply a little copperslip to all the fasteners on replacing..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Scattycat said:


> Fitting after market daylight running lights.
> 
> If someone wants to fit them, fine, it's down to personal choice.
> 
> ...


Because many drivers are too busy on the phone, adjusting the heating to warm their feet rather than clear the screen, daydreaming or just to selfish to consider other road users or pedestrians.

When you are too old to drive the motorhome and are struggling to cross the road in poor daylight conditions with failing eyesight. Maybe and hopefully we will have seen the light to make LED running lamps permanently lit whilst the engine is running.

That way you may be able to differentiate between cars with running engines and those parked and not.

TM


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Not wishing to put a dampener on the OPs fitment but do they have the required 'E' marking to make them legal or will the vehicle fail its next MOT?

My VW T5 is fitted with DRLs from new, they are normal bulbs which have failed in less than one one year's use. These DRLs switch off when side lights are switched on which I believe is the current requirement (correct me if I am wrong). If that is so switched otherwise may be an MOT failure.

Buyer beware!

Rod


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

They're 'E' marked.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

and have passed MOT this year
p-c


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's some cheaper ones. Doesn't mention "E" marking though & you'd have to sort your own relay to dim them or switch them off when headlamps on.

E-Bay # 231014891874

Here's some more that ARE "E" marked. Still no relay though.

E-Bay # 150934203157

OK, here's a harness & relay:

E-Bay # 251027341601

If you want a laugh, click on the contact details for that last one. I guess we'll all have to learn Chinese soon :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I had an old saab 99 with factory fitted DRLs. I was offered by garages a number of times at MOT the option to disconnect them, but I liked them :lol: passed MOT (but that was then). Would I pay for them now? Not unless I had to.

Dick


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

next year all new vehucles will have to have them fitted in europe.


norm


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

They are great when all vehicles will have them. Makes the vehicle stand out. IMHO


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrachogaidh said:


> They are great when all vehicles will have them. Makes the vehicle stand out. IMHO


Err if they all have them how will one stand out, or did you mean something else.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

goldi said:


> Afternoon folks,
> 
> next year all new vehicles will have to have them fitted in europe.
> 
> norm


Not next year Norm, it was February 2011 for cars and light commercials (that will include us) or August 2012 for trucks and busses.

Here is a link to the AA website page which gives the nearest to the legal rules that I can find quickly. 
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/safety/daytime-running-lights.html

Rod


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Arrachogaidh said:
> 
> 
> > They are great when all vehicles will have them. Makes the vehicle stand out. IMHO
> ...


I might have known you'd post a picky comment.

DLR's make vehicles of shall we say "not obvious" shapes or colour schemes stand out when you are approaching them.

You either need to get out and experience life more or get rid of your rather irritating attitude to what people post on MHF


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I quite like what you've done Enock but my only thought is you might have trouble being stopped by Plodd thinking your driving with your fog lamps on because it's an older van not required to have DRL's.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I would think that if the average plod did not realise that they where aftermarket DRL's they shouldn't be doing the job !!!


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> Sub £50 will get far more sales :wink:


Cheapskate. Open your wallet mate!
:lol:


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Scattycat said:


> Fitting after market daylight running lights.
> 
> If someone wants to fit them, fine, it's down to personal choice.
> 
> ...


Shame that some people cannot see beyond their wallet or drink.

Safety for yourself and others surely comes first.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Cannot see for the life of me how DRLs improve safety. 
First you see a vehicle then it's DRLs. Then I think another good looking car ruined by scalectric stick-ons.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> Cannot see for the life of me how DRLs improve safety.
> First you see a vehicle then it's DRLs. Then I think another good looking car ruined by scalectric stick-ons.


Err, no, sometimes you don't see the vehicle in certain conditions therefore the bright DRL's are a safety feature that alerts you to the presence of a vehicle.

Jeezz some people can be so blinkered for there own syncophantic reasons.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tyreman1 said:


> Well I quite like what you've done Enock but my only thought is you might have trouble being stopped by Plodd thinking your driving with your fog lamps on because it's an older van not required to have DRL's.


When did the Plodd last stop anyone for too many lights 
not enough lights, 
wrong lights at the wrong time, 
no lights at the right time, 
wrong colour lights in the wrong place, 
using a moblie phone on the move
or even having indecipherable **** plates?
:roll:

If all those offences - seen everyday on the roads - were in the "zero tolerance" category we could wipe out the deficit overnight.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Traffic police could be very easily in to profit if only there were any :roll: 
I'd love to see all the moby [email protected] getting it big style!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Cannot see for the life of me how DRLs improve safety.
> First you see a vehicle then it's DRLs. Then I think another good looking car ruined by scalectric stick-ons.


Just returning to UK through flat and foggy Northern France and was amazed how many drivers thought sidelights would make them visible. At least DLR's would mean they could be seen. Must be a good thing.

By the way, not having a go at French drivers, ours as just as bad.

Gary.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> Cannot see for the life of me how DRLs improve safety.
> First you see a vehicle then it's DRLs. Then I think another good looking car ruined by scalectric stick-ons.


Is there such a thing as a good looking car??? They all look the same to me now days


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrachogaidh said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Arrachogaidh said:
> ...


Pardon, I asked a simple question based on a comment you made, so don't get your panties in a bunch :roll:

And how will an LED lamp make a shape stand out, it will make the lamp stand out but not if everyone has them, have you not hear of the expression you can't see the woods for the trees., and I did wonder if you meant something else as I said :roll: and I can't help what you seem to take offence at (not just my post I notice) and frankly if this is your attitude to an innocent query, I'm inclined not to care.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Cannot see for the life of me how DRLs improve safety.
> First you see a vehicle then it's DRLs. Then I think another good looking car ruined by scalectric stick-ons.


IF you see a vehicle BEFORE it's DLRs you really need to have your eyesight checked out... :wink:


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

[/quote]

Pardon, I asked a simple question based on a comment you made, so don't get your panties in a bunch :roll:

[/quote]

Like I said you post cheeky offensive responses.

Simple question??

Yes, obviously from a simpleton. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Stanner said:


> tyreman1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I quite like what you've done Enock but my only thought is you might have trouble being stopped by Plodd thinking your driving with your fog lamps on because it's an older van not required to have DRL's.
> ...


Last year, when on the M5 near to the junction with the M42, I had left my foglights on after exiting a thick bank of fog. It was about 5 miles further on and I had forgotten them. A motorway police car ahead of me flashed a sign in his rear windows, saying "Fog Lights ..... please switch off", in a rolling message.

So, rather than waste time stopping me and curtailing a patrol, he succeeded in getting the appropriate action from me.

BTW - the DRLs from Ledcom ARE E-marked as required.

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pardon, I asked a simple question based on a comment you made, so don't get your panties in a bunch :roll:

[/quote]

Like I said you post cheeky offensive responses.

Simple question??

Yes, obviously from a simpleton. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote]

What did you expect in reply to a hinted insult, no bottle some people, say something veiled then run and hide, I expected nothing less from you, a plague of midges on you sir.

Don't you just love it when the oikes start insulting people :roll: :roll:

I could go on and insult you in return, but this is the wrong thread, and I have already wasted more than enough time with you.

Right Stanner.

Quote=IF you see a vehicle BEFORE it's DLRs you really need to have your eyesight checked out end quote

A most valid point, probably the most valid actually, I withdraw my position as it was plainly wrong, my main concern was yet another law I'm managed to survive without and that it when they came out for motor cycles they were no well received, and didn't do any good, even the fuzz stopped using them. not sure if they will have much effect but if they stop one looney from pulling out then perhaps worthwhile, I won't be fitting them until the price drops a lot further though.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The AA site says that a European study in 2006 said DRL's would save lives and would be cost effective. A later UK survey suggested they would save lives but were not cost effective, presumably only in the UK(you also wonder if lives are worth less the further north and west you travel).
Given the drop in price of led bulbs of late, it probably is now cost effective. The cost of the self fit item is less than a garage would charge for an hour of mechanic's time.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says, I think they are a good idea especially at dawn and dusk when the outline of a vehicle merges with the background. So I've just ordered a set.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I think they are a good idea especially at dawn and dusk when the outline of a vehicle merges with the background. So I've just ordered a set.


As so many drivers appear to think there is an electric meter somewhere in their vehicle that is clocking up a bill and are therefore scared to put any lights on until they are totally invisible, I think anything that does it for them is to be welcomed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what anyone says, I think they are a good idea especially at dawn and dusk when the outline of a vehicle merges with the background. So I've just ordered a set.
> ...


Actually there is in effect, as any electrical draw on the battery is replaced by the alternator and this get it's power from the engine which does have a cost in fuel consumption, but yes I am being a bit pedantic? if thats the right worm, it is very minimal, but it does exist, I just haven't explained it very well, blame Bulmers, as I keep getting my mucking fords wuddled, gotta keep my fluids up.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Zozzer said:
> ...


I don't notice my MPG going up in the summer when I use my lights less. 
And going by my MPG meter I don't see any noticeable drop in MPG when driving at night.

Yes there may be a difference but it is so minimal as to be disregarded.

PS I doubt if the sort who don't use their lights until forced to are capable of working out the load imposed by an alternator and convert it to BHP or MPG.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


I did say I was being pendantic didl I :wink: :wink:


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah yes, now we have it. The pedantic simpleton puritan.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrachogaidh said:


> Ah yes, now we have it. The pedantic simpleton puritan.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Said the moron :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

And this is why at the outset, I said I didn't want to get into the "why's and wherefores" 

The purpose of the thread was to inform......


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I can't fault Ledcom's service. 

Ordered at 3:15pm yesterday, 
Arrived at 10:00am today.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Interesting chain of posts!

I agree, DRL improve visiability from the front - let's hope you don't get approached from the rear. 

In my opinion, if you want to improve your visability you are far better off using dipped headlights as that way all your lights, front, side and rear will illuminate. Good visability all around, not just at the front.

Tony


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Enoch you got my vote I think they look cool 8)


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Tony0851 said:


> Enoch you got my vote I think they look cool 8)


Cheers Tony...... And as we all know that's the main thing


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Er Hem...

Due to the air being more dense at night and in periods of inclement weather, (and thus containing more oxygen by volume), the additional load imposed by the alternator (to power additional lights) is offset by the improved efficiency of the engine.

Here endeth Thermodynamics lesson 101 8)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad cough you have there Dave, best get it fixed, you've not had it for 3 weeks have you :wink: :wink:

The AA says


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

not in any way criticising your choice/work but personally I didn't like the round Ledcom's so I opted to fit their curbed version which meant cutting the body to accommodate them, yes quite pricey but I believe they look far more up to date 8)


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Any pics?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bad cough you have there Dave, best get it fixed, you've not had it for 3 weeks have you :wink: :wink:
> 
> The AA says


Not a cough - just a bit of a dry throat - easily fixed...

Thanks for the AA link - most informative and covers most, if not all, the points raised.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I might bite the bullet but the new fridge comes first :lol: maybe next weekend


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

mentaliss said:


> not in any way criticising your choice/work but personally I didn't like the round Ledcom's so I opted to fit their curbed version which meant cutting the body to accommodate them, yes quite pricey but I believe they look far more up to date 8)


Yes as above! pics please 8)


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Camdoon said:


> Any pics?


 although we have sold the Bolero which I fitted the Ledcom,s too we have pictures somewhere of them fitted...but I also need to sort out how to load the pic's on to this site..??


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

I have fitted Philips DRL LED Daylight 8 Running Lights LED Daytime to our MH and they do stand out.

Fitted to my 2001 estate car also.

Certainly makes you be seen in variable lighting conditions.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Enock said:


> Just thought I'd pass on my experience of fitting some new daytime running lamps.... Now I know some folk don't like these, and some do...
> I'm not going to get into the whys and wherefores, suffice to say I like them, and think they're a worthy upgrade 8)
> 
> So I bought a kit from ledcom.co.uk. .... The kit was £59 delivered, and arrived in very good time...
> ...


Wifey decided she wants them so who would argue? especially as she's paying :lol:


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

I access the main at a blind bend using a mirror to see up the road, vehicles with lights on be the DLR or dipped headlights are a blessing.


----------

